# Munuscong Bay Walleye Question



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking for any info on fall walleye fishing on Munuscong Bay. I know they are there in the winter, but are there many there now? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

do you have access to a boat you arent telling me about snipes?


----------



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe...:16suspect


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

oh you just suck


----------



## here_musky_musky (Aug 5, 2008)

there always there. this time of year w/ the weather pattern changing this fish are harder to find. The fish are more the less in a transition phase. Once october/november hits the walleye fishing is good. i catch alot trolling musky baits not even targeting walleye. Imagine u would do real well if you actually were too target them specifically.....good luck


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I'm going to try her out this weekend, see what happens.


----------

